# Long Term Rental Nayarit Area



## Diverlynn (May 24, 2015)

Hello! I will moving to the Nayarit area in August and I'm looking for a 1 bedroom, studio, bungalow, apartment or house. I'll have my well mannered, clean service dog, Froggy and hope remain for six months or more. My budget is <$600, any suggestions appreciated. 
Thanks


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Nayarit is at least from Vallarta to Tepic and more. You might be a little more specific. I hope that 600 is only for rent

You will have to limit your visit to 180 days (Tourist Permit) if you are on a limited income (<$1500)


----------



## Diverlynn (May 24, 2015)

Thank you Sparks. I have narrowed it to an area around Guayabitos-La Pineta at this time but I am open to other suggestions. And hope to keep my living expenses to a minimum but want to be near the coast. 
Thanks


----------



## limeyboy (Jun 10, 2013)

Checkout Craigslist PV listings for property rentals in the towns of Sayulita, La Cruz, and also Bucerias Nayarit all are on the coast and should have something within your budget especially in August before the high season starts again in October.
The closer you get towards PV the less choice you will have for your budget.


----------



## Diverlynn (May 24, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up Limeyboy, that will help in my search tremendously.


----------



## Diverlynn (May 24, 2015)

Thanks Limeyboy, will certainly take your advise and checkout these areas. I assume they are realative safe areas?


----------



## limeyboy (Jun 10, 2013)

Common sense and making smart decisions play a large part in being safe living anywhere in the world


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

limeyboy said:


> Common sense and making smart decisions play a large part in being safe living anywhere in the world


However, application of "common sense" is difficult at times ... when we don't know an area being referred to and talked about.


----------



## Diverlynn (May 24, 2015)

I do consider myself a savvy traveler and I am diligent when it involved my safety. Common sense is necessary 24/7. I have been traveling alone for years, solo backpacked through Guatemala last year for 6 weeks as well as enjoyed dive travel all over the world for the last 25 years.
I do not take unnecessary risks, I don't make a habit of going out much after dark and quite content staying in. I am a day tripper loving new cultures and I have not spent any time in Mexico in the last 10 years or so. Thanks to all for your opinions and suggestions....the search continues!


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Looks like your area .... with some kind of message board
Jaltemba Bay Life - Discover Nayarit, Mexico


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Sent you a private message, upper right hand corner......


----------

